# 2010 fuji roubaix 3.0 bottom bracket size?



## bigxclumzy (Aug 4, 2011)

I am trying to upgrade my 2010 Fuji Roubaix 3.0 sora parts to shimano ultegra 6800 groupset. I am having trouble finding the correct bottom bracket. Bikepedia says my bottom bracket is a ST SEALED BEARING. I have been researching for weeks and can't find a proper answer. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Assuming that the Fuji crank is to Shimano standard then it looks like PF 86 to me. Measurement of the BB shell width and spindle diameter will confirm. ie 86 mm shell, 24 mm spindle. A picture of the area from the NDS would help also.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Just take a couple pictures and post them here, we'll tell you what it is.


----------

